# Pics of Marina showing this weekend (8/28)



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Went to Santa Barbara for a dog show this weekend and after not showing for a month and a half, it was great to get back to it! GORGEOUS weather in Santa Barbara, couldn't have asked for better. And we got home to the central valley and it's nice weather here too! Hope that continues, don't like the heat :thumbsup: 

Pam came out to watch with Truffles and they stayed allll day. It's sooo funny because Emma and Truffles completely remember each other. Emma starts whining when she sees Truffs and starts mouthing off. So cute!

Here are some pics from yesterday! 








Marina getting ready for Junior Showmanship









Emma (Bellarata's Glee By Design)

They placed 4 out of 5 in Juniors. Emma was a nut case and even peed in the ring, LOL so they are lucky they placed at all. 

Then on to the breed ring, with Marina once again showing her.









Emma just wanting to get the day over with! 









After the class and WINNING A FOUR POINT MAJOR AND BEST OF BREED! Excuse the sideways shifty eyeballs of Emma, btw. She had the "Really? More pictures?" look on her face. 

So Emma now has both majors and only needs 3 points to finish (has 12 points total). 









Thrilled, as you can see.









Here is Emma, Marina, Truffles and Pam. I love seeing how spoiled Truffles is!!! 









Since Emma won best of breed over a special (a dog that is already a champion), they got to show in the toy group. 









It was a VERY competitive toy group (some of the top dogs in the country) so not surprisingly, they did not do anything in group but it's very good experience for Marina (and Emma) and I like how these pics look (even if they were taken with my cell)

Emma is 11 months old and Marina has shown her exclusively in the puppy/bred-by-exhibitor class for all of her points. Emma is three singles away from finishing her championship and believe me when I say that it is hard to get points on any dog, much less being Marina's age (she is 11 years old) and showing a puppy. She has trained Emma from day 1 and it will be a very happy day for Marina when Emma gets her championship! 


Marina showed again today but Emma was acting like a nut going around the ring so she didn't place today, but here are some pics.



















Thanks for looking!


OH and Pam and I want to get a 'meetup' going during Eukanuba in Long Beach. Anybody interested?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

great pics!

Emma is beautiful!! well done on all your success with her!

(and acting like a nut going around the ring - sounds like someone I know! MILO!)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Amazing job!!! Marina is so great at showing, she is so mature for her age and does a fabulous job! Congrats to you all!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

amby said:


> great pics!
> 
> Emma is beautiful!! well done on all your success with her!
> 
> (and acting like a nut going around the ring - sounds like someone I know! MILO!)


UGH isn't it frustrating?? She hopped on her back legs 3/4 of the time! Marina needs to work on getting her tired out before she goes in the ring. She's sooo pretty when she actually gets moving!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Marina and Emma!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:cheer: fantastic news. She is going to be a champion in no time. Seems like yesterday when they were born.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

:cheer:Congrats Marina & Emma!!! :cheer:

Just curious what is the thing around Emma's neck in the 3rd pic?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great pictures and thank you for sharing. I'm so proud of Marina and Emma and only 3 points away from her Championship, that's just amazing!!! What a gorgeous coat Emma has and Marina is doing a fantastic job with her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jenniferhope423 said:


> :cheer:Congrats Marina & Emma!!! :cheer:
> 
> Just curious what is the thing around Emma's neck in the 3rd pic?


 

That's a topknot pillow, so they can lay their heads down when getting their topknots done.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> Amazing job!!! Marina is so great at showing, she is so mature for her age and does a fabulous job! Congrats to you all!


Thank you! She loooves showing and I looooove not having to go in the ring myself, hahahaha. It works out.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> That's a topknot pillow, so they can lay their heads down when getting their topknots done.


Oh wow, that's neat!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Congrats Marina and Emma!


Thank you !



silverhaven said:


> :cheer: fantastic news. She is going to be a champion in no time. Seems like yesterday when they were born.


i know, I'm going to have to stop calling her a puppy because she almost isn't!



mysugarbears said:


> That's a topknot pillow, so they can lay their heads down when getting their topknots done.


Yes, can find them here. 
Dog Bows: Yorkie Bows, Maltese and Shih Tzu Show Dog Bows & Show Leads
I train all my dogs to lay their heads down, makes life much easier!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> :cheer:Congrats Marina & Emma!!! :cheer:
> 
> Just curious what is the thing around Emma's neck in the 3rd pic?


It's a topknot pillow
Dog Bows: Yorkie Bows, Maltese and Shih Tzu Show Dog Bows & Show Leads


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Great pictures and thank you for sharing. I'm so proud of Marina and Emma and only 3 points away from her Championship, that's just amazing!!! What a gorgeous coat Emma has and Marina is doing a fantastic job with her.


Emma's mom and dad both have awesome coats so I'm glad that was passed along! She's such an easy girl to deal with ring side (a polar opposite of Lois, LOL)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Marina and Emma are such a winning combination, aren't they? You must be so proud of both of them!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy, geez you've got it easy this time around. Emma has great hair and Marina is showing her! All you're doing is driving them around, LOL.

It's gonna be a great day soon.....when Emma becomes a champ!! :aktion033:

I remember Ava dancing around the ring on her hind legs :blink: - And she took best of opposite sex that day!!!!! Guess she looked pretty cute.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great pictures! I really enjoyed them!!!


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats on the wins. They both look great. I hope that everything is working well for you. I was at the Greater Houston Toy Dog show this weekend. There were only two Maltese entered and they showed at 8:00 am both Sat. and Sun. I don't know who did the schedule but nothing like bathing Maltese at 4:00AM!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Marina and Emma:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats! arty:


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Stacy

Did you by any chance get to meet Arlene from Pure Paws at the show in Santa Barbara? I would have let you know she was going to be there but I have been in Chicago for the All American Grooming show and at a few smaller shows and not been keeping up with SM for a while.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats Marina!!! Don't worry, I'm sure it just wasn't one of Emma's days - she didn't really look too thrilled to be there. I'm sure she'll be on point next time around and we will be congratulating you on finishing her!! Well done and especially for an 11 year old


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just want to mention one thing about the peeing in the ring incident. Emma did pee (for an amazingly long time) but she kept her eyes on Marina the whole time!! It actually looked like they planned it! Hysterical! I had a ball, and it was such a nice day! We met Chris Christensen, but did not see the Pure Paws folks. I am cracking up at Truffles pic with Emma, her hair is completely covering her eyes!! But she is such a cutie and a sweetheart!! And, yes Stacy and I are thinking that Dec and the Eukanuba would be the perfect location for a California (or farther!) meet up!! Who's in???


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations.......they are beautiful :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations Marina and Emma, What a wonderful pair. It is thrilling to see Marina grow up in showing. She is a lovely girl and just 11yrs old. Cant wait to see her a few yrs from now.
Emma is beautiful Stacy and you have a great breeding program. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First -- big congratulations on the major. Isn't it nice to have them out of the way and not have to "chase" them!!!

Emma looks gorgeous -- her coat is fabulous.

Stacy -- I hate to tell you, but your little girl isn't a LITTLE GIRL anymore. She's grown into a beautiful young lady. Look how poised an mature she looks and how great she's doing with the handling. You're going to have to beat the boys off pretty soon. LOL I'm so happy for you and so proud of Marina.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations Marina and Emma, job well done!!!! How great for them
to get to see Truffles again. Stacy I have to say I just love Emma's
look. Everytime I see her I always say "I want an Emma", love her.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Stacy, Marina and Emma!!! arty:

I notice another benefit to you being able to stay at ringside, we get to see more pictures. Yay!:thumbsup:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

great pics and congratulations!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Marina and Emma are such a winning combination, aren't they? You must be so proud of both of them!


Thank you!! I am very proud of both of them! I'm lucky Marina loves going to shows - it makes it soo much easier to get away!



The A Team said:


> Stacy, geez you've got it easy this time around. Emma has great hair and Marina is showing her! All you're doing is driving them around, LOL.
> 
> It's gonna be a great day soon.....when Emma becomes a champ!! :aktion033:
> 
> I remember Ava dancing around the ring on her hind legs :blink: - And she took best of opposite sex that day!!!!! Guess she looked pretty cute.


YES, i do have it easy!! Emma has a gorgeous coat- i'm very lucky! And being able to sit ringside in my 'comfy' clothes? Priceless :thumbsup:

that bouncing on the back legs thing is sooo annoying! But I'd rather deal with that than pancaking in the ring. I'm hoping this is just a little phase Emma is going through!



k/c mom said:


> Great pictures! I really enjoyed them!!!


thank you!



Pure Paws said:


> Congrats on the wins. They both look great. I hope that everything is working well for you. I was at the Greater Houston Toy Dog show this weekend. There were only two Maltese entered and they showed at 8:00 am both Sat. and Sun. I don't know who did the schedule but nothing like bathing Maltese at 4:00AM!!!!


UGH 8am??? We were in at 9am which wasnt' too bad for me because i only had 1 dog, but with multiple to bath?? awful!! how did you do this weekend?


lynda said:


> Congratulations Marina and Emma:chili::chili::chili:





Miss_Annie said:


> Congrats! arty:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go Marina and Emma! CONGRATULATIONS!!:aktion033:
Loved all the pictures.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Pure Paws said:


> Stacy
> 
> Did you by any chance get to meet Arlene from Pure Paws at the show in Santa Barbara? I would have let you know she was going to be there but I have been in Chicago for the All American Grooming show and at a few smaller shows and not been keeping up with SM for a while.


Oh you know what, i saw her but didn't realize who it was  She was at the Davis booth, I think. 

I do want to thank you for the No Rinse/Brightening combo tip, it really works well! 



Johita said:


> Congrats Marina!!! Don't worry, I'm sure it just wasn't one of Emma's days - she didn't really look too thrilled to be there. I'm sure she'll be on point next time around and we will be congratulating you on finishing her!! Well done and especially for an 11 year old



She is a puppy so it's ok, LOL! I'd rather have her be a total spaz than pancaking on the ground and not wanting to move. Spaz is much easier to handle!!

Emma doesn't mind showing at all - she has the BIGGEST smile on her face in the ring. She is really easy to deal with ringside - I had woken her up in one of the pics. 



pammy4501 said:


> I just want to mention one thing about the peeing in the ring incident. Emma did pee (for an amazingly long time) but she kept her eyes on Marina the whole time!! It actually looked like they planned it! Hysterical! I had a ball, and it was such a nice day! We met Chris Christensen, but did not see the Pure Paws folks. I am cracking up at Truffles pic with Emma, her hair is completely covering her eyes!! But she is such a cutie and a sweetheart!! And, yes Stacy and I are thinking that Dec and the Eukanuba would be the perfect location for a California (or farther!) meet up!! Who's in???


That was funny! It was like 'i'm sorry, mom. I just really had to pee." It was actually my fault - I wouldn't let Marina put her down in the grass before she went in the ring because of how MUDDY it was. She'd pottied before we got to the show and I thought that was 'good enough.' Now we know, LOL!



poochie2 said:


> Congratulations.......they are beautiful :wub:


Thank you!!



plenty pets 20 said:


> Congratulations Marina and Emma, What a wonderful pair. It is thrilling to see Marina grow up in showing. She is a lovely girl and just 11yrs old. Cant wait to see her a few yrs from now.
> Emma is beautiful Stacy and you have a great breeding program. Hugs,Edie


Edie, thank you so much!! I've been really lucky with my breeding program - have had wonderful people willing to share their lines with me. I know that doesn't alway happen! 

The judge who gave her the major couldn't believe she was only 11. He told her she had a bright future ahead of her. Sometimes kids win because they have the little kid 'cute' factor. That doesn't happen with Marina because she looks so much older than 11, so when she wins, it's because of her handling and her dog, not because she's a little cutsey kid in the ring. She loves showing and going to dog shows. I hardly hear "I'm bored' from her and believe me, dog shows can be very boring!



Lacie's Mom said:


> First -- big congratulations on the major. Isn't it nice to have them out of the way and not have to "chase" them!!!
> 
> Emma looks gorgeous -- her coat is fabulous.
> 
> Stacy -- I hate to tell you, but your little girl isn't a LITTLE GIRL anymore. She's grown into a beautiful young lady. Look how poised an mature she looks and how great she's doing with the handling. You're going to have to beat the boys off pretty soon. LOL I'm so happy for you and so proud of Marina.


I know, she is growing up!! And she's becoming a very good handler too. I love our dog show weekends. Hopefully she'll get Emma finished by Oct so she can take her to Eukanuba!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:celebrate - firewor YEAH ! Congratulations.... Marina and Emma a wining team.. what a special treat that Marina has done it from start to "almost" finished. They both look beautiful... :good post - perfect


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave:Awesome -- Marina and Emma.:dothewave: Congratulations. You both blow me away. And Stacy what a wonderful bonding experience this must be for you and her. At an age when so many kids don't want to be seen with their parents, you and Marina are a great team who respect each other and share this love of showing. I think it's fabulous to do something like that together.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

All I can say, is WOW. Emma is so gorgeous and I'm just continually impressed by Marina. She looks fantastic out there! Such poise and elegance for such a young girl. She is really something! I can't imaging how proud you must feel watching her out there. Congratulations to both Emma and Marina!! :chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations to Marina & Emma!:aktion033::aktion033: Beautiful pics. Yes, little Emma did seem rather bored, didn't she?! Even so, your girls did well. Impressive!:blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great job Emma & Marina! We are all proud of you!
Can you tell me where the meet-up will be in Dec? I may be in CA. for a month in Dec. & Kitzel would come too. It depends on place & timing for us. Let me know.
sandi


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrates Stacy and Marina!! How exciting. I cant wait to see you all again. I don't think I can get to grassvalley but soon I'll make one. 

Has to be funny to see the antics of the puppies.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Congragulations! She is beautiful and what a pretty coat she has! I'm sure it feels good to get the majors as it seems like so many of the shows do not have enough Maltese entered to get a major. I'm in Raleigh and the big labor day shows are this weekend. There are only 2 maltese entered on some of the days and 3 on the others. Disappointing! Are less people showing Maltese these days?
I am used to the Havanese where the numbers are going up dramatically. There are 13 to 15 being shown this weekend, and I think someone said at the Atlanta show there were over 20!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOOO HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to the girls ^_^ 

LOVED these pictures.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations Marina and Emma!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow I am so happy for you Stacy! That is amazing! I am excited to start showing again when the time comes.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> Congratulations Marina and Emma, job well done!!!! How great for them
> to get to see Truffles again. Stacy I have to say I just love Emma's
> look. Everytime I see her I always say "I want an Emma", love her.


Oh it was great seeing Truffles again! She's so cute and I love seeing her so happy with Pam! And thank you for the nice comments on Emma! She wasn't the prettiest puppy so I am glad that she butterflied, LOL. 



CloudClan said:


> Congratulations Stacy, Marina and Emma!!! arty:
> 
> I notice another benefit to you being able to stay at ringside, we get to see more pictures. Yay!:thumbsup:


Yes, maybe one day I'll bring my real camera, LOL. And get some good action shots!



MaxnMinnie said:


> great pics and congratulations!!!


Thank you!



njdrake said:


> Way to go Marina and Emma! CONGRATULATIONS!!:aktion033:
> Loved all the pictures.


OH thank you so much!



Silkmalteselover said:


> :celebrate - firewor YEAH ! Congratulations.... Marina and Emma a wining team.. what a special treat that Marina has done it from start to "almost" finished. They both look beautiful... :good post - perfect


Thank you so much Jeanne! And thank you for calling on saturday also, that was so nice of you! 



Snowbody said:


> :dothewave:Awesome -- Marina and Emma.:dothewave: Congratulations. You both blow me away. And Stacy what a wonderful bonding experience this must be for you and her. At an age when so many kids don't want to be seen with their parents, you and Marina are a great team who respect each other and share this love of showing. I think it's fabulous to do something like that together.


Oh thank you so much! Marina loves dog shows - she has so many dog show friends. It's a fairly 'safe' environment also, which is great! We have a lot of fun on our dog show weekends! And we're able to leave the hotel and the dogs don't bark, so that is always good! Can get away and do a little shopping or go out to eat. Love that!



08chrissy08 said:


> All I can say, is WOW. Emma is so gorgeous and I'm just continually impressed by Marina. She looks fantastic out there! Such poise and elegance for such a young girl. She is really something! I can't imaging how proud you must feel watching her out there. Congratulations to both Emma and Marina!! :chili:


I'm very proud of her, definitely! She has come a long way, handling wise. Hope to see you at a show again soon! I want to see Jazz and Pixie!



aprilb said:


> Wow! Congratulations to Marina & Emma!:aktion033::aktion033: Beautiful pics. Yes, little Emma did seem rather bored, didn't she?! Even so, your girls did well. Impressive!:blush:


Emma was resting between 'events'. She perks right up when you get her off the table and is ready to go. She really does have a huge smile on her face in the ring. My first show dog would pancake in the ring and that was so hard to handle as a new exhibitor. She would just drop to the ground and not want to move so the silly stuff in the ring is far preferable. As long as she doesnt' stay too silly!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Great job Emma & Marina! We are all proud of you!
> Can you tell me where the meet-up will be in Dec? I may be in CA. for a month in Dec. & Kitzel would come too. It depends on place & timing for us. Let me know.
> sandi


Eukanuba is Dec 4th and 5th in Long Beach, Ca. This is one of the 'big' shows, not as big as Westminster but pretty close! Marina will be showing in juniors and may be showing Emma in the breed ring. Let me know where you are going to be in california and when and if Eukanuba doesn't work out, maybe we can plan for something else? Would love to meet you and Kitzel!



cyndrae said:


> Congrates Stacy and Marina!! How exciting. I cant wait to see you all again. I don't think I can get to grassvalley but soon I'll make one.
> 
> Has to be funny to see the antics of the puppies.


Looking forward to seeing you again! Cant' wait to see Lily. We are showing in Vallejo the 18th and 19th - not sure how far that is for you. 



jpupart said:


> Congragulations! She is beautiful and what a pretty coat she has! I'm sure it feels good to get the majors as it seems like so many of the shows do not have enough Maltese entered to get a major. I'm in Raleigh and the big labor day shows are this weekend. There are only 2 maltese entered on some of the days and 3 on the others. Disappointing! Are less people showing Maltese these days?
> I am used to the Havanese where the numbers are going up dramatically. There are 13 to 15 being shown this weekend, and I think someone said at the Atlanta show there were over 20!!!!


Showing is expensive so the economy is definitely impacting entries! And with the coats, it takes a definite dedication to get keep them in decent show coat. Here in california it takes 5 dogs or 6 bitches for a major, so we try to work together to build majors. It's nice when it works out that way! Havenese are a bit easier to keep in show condition, I think. They don't have to have the flawless coat maltese do and their coats are more durable. I love havs!



TheMalts&Me said:


> WOHOOOO HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to the girls ^_^
> 
> LOVED these pictures.


thank you so much!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

donnad said:


> Congratulations Marina and Emma!


Thank you!! 



missiek said:


> Wow I am so happy for you Stacy! That is amazing! I am excited to start showing again when the time comes.


I hope you have an easier time of it, next time around! How are your kids dealing with Noel being gone? It's hard on them, I'm sure!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

M, you looked great!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

What a great team marina and Emma. Can't wait to see you guys in westminster!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Stacy, wonderful pics and again, you must just burst with pride. Gosh, I didn't realize Marina was only 11, such composure for such a lovely young lady. Congrats!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Eukanuba is Dec 4th and 5th in Long Beach, Ca. This is one of the 'big' shows, not as big as Westminster but pretty close! Marina will be showing in juniors and may be showing Emma in the breed ring. Let me know where you are going to be in california and when and if Eukanuba doesn't work out, maybe we can plan for something else? Would love to meet you and Kitzel!
> 
> 
> We will be on the central coast---our younger daughter lives in Arroyo Grande---are looking to find housing (that will take Kitzel) around Avila beach area of SLO. We are trying for the month of Dec. since our other daughter is getting her Ph.D. on the 17th & we would stay until after Christmas then. It really depends on IF/WHERE/WHEN we find housing---so I will keep you posted. It would be great to meet you!
> Wishing all the best for the Eukenuba show to Marina---will keep her in my prayers!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Great pics!! Congrats Emma and Marina!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> bellaratamaltese said:
> 
> 
> > Eukanuba is Dec 4th and 5th in Long Beach, Ca. This is one of the 'big' shows, not as big as Westminster but pretty close! Marina will be showing in juniors and may be showing Emma in the breed ring. Let me know where you are going to be in california and when and if Eukanuba doesn't work out, maybe we can plan for something else? Would love to meet you and Kitzel!
> ...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats Marina and Emma!


----------

